# LEL -  Lithium Energy



## System (13 April 2021)

Lithium Energy Limited holds a 90% interest in the Solaroz Lithium Project (Argentina) and is entitled to acquire a further 23.5% interest in the Burke Graphite Project (Queensland) (to make it a 100% owner) via wholly owned subsidiaries of the Company.

The principal focus of the Company will be to fund the exploration and potential development of the Company's flagship Solaroz Lithium Project in Argentina.

The Solaroz Lithium Project comprises 12,000 hectares of highly prospective lithium mineral tenements located within the Salarde Olaroz Basin in South America's "LithiumTriangle" in north‐west Argentina. The Solaroz Lithium Project is directly adjacent to or principally surrounded by mineral Tenements held by Orocobre Limited (ASX/TSX:ORE) and Lithium Americas Corporation (TSX/NYSE:LAC).

The Company holds its interest in the Solaroz Lithium Project through a wholly owned Australian subsidiary (being LEOPL) which in turn holds a 90% shareholding in an Argentinian subsidiary company (being Hananta) which has the right to acquire a 100% interest in the Solaroz Tenements upon completion of a series of staged milestone payments.

The location of Solaroz is considered by the Company to be highly strategic and prospective for commercial quantities and concentrations of lithium‐rich brine as the Company believes the aquifer which supplies the lithium‐rich brine being extracted by Orocobre is likely to extend under the Company's Solaroz Tenements.

In addition to its lithium assets, the Company owns the Burke Graphite Project located in Queensland which contains a high grade graphite deposit and presents the opportunity for the Company to participate in the anticipated growth in demand for graphite and graphite related products.

The Company has an approximate 76.5% beneficial interest in the Burke Tenements, pursuant to the Burke Farm-In Agreement with Burke Minerals Pty Ltd (BMPL). BMPL is the registered holder of the Burke Tenements and the owner of the residual approximately 23.5% beneficial interest in the Burke Tenements. The Company, through a wholly owned subsidiary (being LEAOPL), has entered into a Share Sale and Purchase Agreement to acquire all of the shares in BMPL conditional upon, amongst other matters, the completion of its IPO.

It is anticipated that LEL will list on the ASX during May 2021.






						Lithium Energy – Powering the Future
					






					www.lithiumenergy.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 April 2021)

*Listing date*24 May 2021 #*Company contact details*https://www.lithiumenergy.com.au/
Ph: (08) 9214 9737*Principal Activities*Mineral exploration and development*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*LEL*Capital to be Raised*$9,000,000*Expected offer close date*29 April 2021*Underwriter*Fully underwritten. Canaccord Genuity (Australia) Limited (Underwriter and Lead Manager)


----------



## TechnoCap (26 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> *Listing date*24 May 2021 #*Company contact details*https://www.lithiumenergy.com.au/
> Ph: (08) 9214 9737*Principal Activities*Mineral exploration and development*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*LEL*Capital to be Raised*$9,000,000*Expected offer close date*29 April 2021*Underwriter*Fully underwritten. Canaccord Genuity (Australia) Limited (Underwriter and Lead Manager)



I'm in for 50,000 shares so fingers crossed


----------



## TechnoCap (4 May 2021)

oversubscribed to the hilt
watch this space come launch late May


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 May 2021)

TechnoCap said:


> oversubscribed to the hilt
> watch this space come launch late May



🤞


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 May 2021)

The $9M IPO (pursuant to a Prospectus dated 30 March 2021) was fully underwritten and was significantly oversubscribed.  Eligible Strike Resources (SRK) shareholders who applied under the pro-rata Strike Priority Offer will be issued their maximum entitlements.  Applicants under *the Public Offer will be scaled back *by Lithium Energy in consultation with the IPO Lead Manager and Underwriter, Canaccord Genuity. 

 At completion of the spin-out, Strike will hold 34.4 million shares in Lithium Energy comprising a 43% shareholding.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 May 2021)

Geological modelling undertaken provides an interpretation that the alluvial deposits upon which the Solaroz Tenements are located (at the North-Western corner of the Salar de Olaroz and nominally bounded to the West by an interpreted bounding fault) have been deposited relatively recently and lie directly above the productive deep sand unit of the lithium rich aquifer from which Orocobre is currently extracting its brine (the Deep Sand Unit).

The initial exploration works will seek to outline the architecture of the Salar de Olaroz basin within the bounds of the Solaroz Concession area with the aim of defining areas where the target Deep Sand Unit is present and likely the to be thickest, as well as defining the location of any vertical faults which may have impacted the development of the Deep Sand Unit.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 May 2021)

LEL hit the boards today.  Opened at 36c, a bit of enthusiasm got to 40c and settling around 38c.

Not a bad stag for a 20c IPO


----------



## TechnoCap (19 May 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> LEL hit the boards today.  Opened at 36c, a bit of enthusiasm got to 40c and settling around 38c.
> 
> Not a bad stag for a 20c IPO



when do we find out the allocation of shares @Dona Ferentes ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 May 2021)

TechnoCap said:


> when do we find out the allocation of shares @Dona Ferentes ?



_Advanced Share Registry has despatched relevant Issuer Holding Statements and CHESS Notices to successful applicants and refund cheques in respect of unsuccessful/scaled-back applications._

If you have a log-in to Advanced, it should show up there .  Also if CHESS broker holding, will show as one of the holdings by tomorrow (in my experience).  But .... *Refund by cheque !!

Sadly, I didn't get any.*


----------



## TechnoCap (19 May 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _Advanced Share Registry has despatched relevant Issuer Holding Statements and CHESS Notices to successful applicants and refund cheques in respect of unsuccessful/scaled-back applications._
> 
> If you have a log-in to Advanced, it should show up there .  Also if CHESS broker holding, will show as one of the holdings by tomorrow (in my experience).  But .... *Refund by cheque !!
> 
> Sadly, I didn't get any.*



looks like I've dipped out too unfortunately


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 May 2021)

Not too many insto's on the Top 20

Top 20 Holders of Fully Paid Ordinary Shares 

Rank ...  Shareholder name  ........... % Issued Capital 
1. STRIKE RESOURCES LIMITED ..............  43.01%
2. MR ADAM WILLIAM CONNON + MRS BELINDA ANN CONNON ... 2.05%
3. RUBI HOLDINGS PTY LTD  ............ 1.94 %
4. BENTLEY CAPITAL LIMITED ........... 1.56%
5. NORFOLK BLUE PTY LTD ............... 1.49%
6. RECO HOLDINGS PTY LTD  ........... 0.97%
7. IRIS SYDNEY HOLDINGS PTY LTD ... 0.87%
8. PINGHUA LIU .................................. 0.80%
9. HONGZE GROUP LTD .................... 0.80% 
10. INYATI FUND PTY LTD ................. 0.77% 
11. MR VU QUANG MINH DANG + MRS THI KIM DAU NGUYEN  .... 0.62%
12. THREEBEE INVESTMENT GROUP PTY LTD  ................. 0.62% 
13. HSBC CUSTODY NOMINEES (AUSTRALIA) LIMITED ... 0.58% 
14. MR JACKIE AU YEUNG ....................................... 0.58% 
15. MR HAN SWEE TAN ......................................... 0.58% 
16. MR ROBERT VELLETRI + MRS FRANCINE LEE VELLETRI ... 0.58%
17. MACARONIS PTY LTD ...................................... 0.57% 
18. PETER CRAIG SMITH ...................................... 0.56% 
19. MR MICHAEL OWEN SHERRY  ....................... 0.52% 
20. RAINMAKER HOLDINGS (WA) PTY LTD ........ 0.52%  
*TOTAL ........................................ 59.99% *


----------



## frugal.rock (10 February 2022)

Another one that I think the chart looks good for a run, market conditions pending.
Not held but considering.


----------



## TechnoCap (24 March 2022)

short term movement is still positive on low volume
Will be boosted by EIA tenement approvals which are due now
This one could move very quickly and I will continue to monitor


----------



## greggles (3 May 2022)

Breakout for LEL late last week after the company announced that all government approvals have now been received for exploration and drilling to commence at all concessions at Lithium Energy’s Solaroz Lithium Brine Project in Argentina. A major exploration project is now underway.

Don't forget LEL's Queensland graphite project in Queensland.

Market cap is currently around $100 million.


----------



## peter2 (13 September 2022)

Price pops higher and mgt elects to raise capital. LOL not LEL.


----------

